# Suprise weight loss and a question!



## Vicky88 (Sep 4, 2006)

As some of you may know (if you read the fitness journal I started) I started eating healthily roughly two months ago... but after a while, I stopped losing weight. I don't think I was quite as motivated so my good habits slipped. However, I didn't put on any weight, I just stayed the same. But after going back to healthy this week, I just weiged myself for the first time in a couple of weeks and I have lost another 6lb!! Making 22lb in total.

I'm a bit worried though, because I don't *feel* thinner - do you think this is just water weight or something? That would be sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or maybe it's just because it's happened over a couple of months so I haven't really noticed. Let's hope it's the latter...


----------

